# Astatotilapia Burtoni, Calliptera or other?



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

My LFS sold me some Astatotilapia Burtoni. But the colors did not match any Burtoni picture on the net. I did find one picture exactly the same as my fish, but that should be a Astotilapia Calliptera. But this is also the only Calliptera picture.

So who has this fish or knows by the picture 100% sure what it is? Please check out the link, posting a picture did not work.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Asta ... iptera.jpg

I will post a pic of my own male later today


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Mine looks like this


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a Pundamilia, likely a nyererei... not sure which variant yet.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Yup. A nice Pundamilia nyererei.









Looks similar to mine above.



cichlidiot75 said:


> My LFS sold me some Astatotilapia Burtoni. But the colors did not match any Burtoni picture on the net. I did find one picture exactly the same as my fish, but that should be a Astotilapia Calliptera. But this is also the only Calliptera picture.











A. burtoni above









A calliptera above

Kevin


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks y'all! I guess I will have a Victorian tank then :roll: Mine looks most like the Igombe or 
Ruti variant.

It does look a bit pale, maybe because the lighting is too bright?


----------

